# Great File Upload Site - Free - Up to 1GB Files



## crhoades

Thought I'd share a cool site with everyone.

www.yousendit.com

It allows you to upload a file and send someone a link to the file. It will take files up to 1 GB and will store it on their server for 1 week before deleting it. 

BTW - Andrew - check your U2U.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Thanks, brother! I will check it out.


----------

